# Kingdom of Heaven



## Kane (Apr 28, 2005)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0320661/

http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/kingdom_of_heaven/

http://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2005/IJKLM/KingdomOfHeaven/main.php

 It is directed by Ridley Scott, the director of Gladiator so it must be good. I cannot wait. Gladiator is one of my favorite movies, and I hope it has the same action. It also takes place in my most favorite time in history, in the middle ages during the crusades. Thoughts?


----------

